
Show HN: A Job Board to Filter Software Jobs by Interview Type - JamieF1
https://softwarejobs.xyz
======
JamieF1
I built this around a year ago, but never really officially launched it. I got
a reminder that the domain was about to expire and thought to myself "Why not
post on HN and see what happens!?"

Would love to hear feedback on the idea / site itself, but would love it even
more if people post a job or two! Here's some info from the about page that
explains what I'm trying to solve / improve in the hiring process for software
developers etc.

A huge number of software developers believe that the interview process for
developers is broken. Some interviews suit certain people while to others it
frustrates them to the point that they don’t even want to continue the hiring
process. We believe that this isn’t good for the company looking to hire a
candidate or the candidate themselves. While there’s no silver bullet for this
problem, we certainly think that things can be better – much better in fact.

This is why SoftwareJobs.xyz was created. Imagine you could filter jobs by the
interview type – now you can! Do you hate whiteboard interviews – fine, you’ll
never have to write pseudo code ever again in front of a bunch of other
developers. Maybe you prefer to do take home tests so to show your full
potential so that you don’t feel under as much pressure and can use your own
IDE etc. Or maybe you even refuse to do interviews unless you’re compensated
for your time by doing paid interviews?

~~~
codingdave
I like the idea - but you need hiring managers to post jobs before it will be
worthwhile. What is in it for them? Because it sounds to me like a way to
voluntary have talent filter my jobs out of their search.

~~~
runawaybottle
I honestly think a lot of hiring managers don’t know what is the best way to
hire. So many things in life are based on copycat culture (every NBA team
shoots 3s now like the Warriors all of a sudden for example), and every
software company now needs to make sure all their candidates know how to write
optimal algorithms like Facebook/google candidates. But a lot of these
companies are not google or Facebook or amazon, so they rely on stuff like
Codality to essentially copy the hiring process of a top company when they
really don’t even solve the kinds of problems google engineers deal with.

Basically need a Codality for normal companies with reasonable mixture of real
world practical problems, and reasonable algorithm questions. Then hopefully
the copy cat culture can pick up on that and we’ll have an organic fix to the
shitty programming interview puzzle garbage filtering out decent developers
who are just fine for most companies.

------
was_boring
I really like the idea, but what would be really valuable to me is filtering
by does the company use trivia problems like leetcode.com or does it use real
world scenarios.

As a seasoned developer, I always have to practice those types problems before
interviewing for a new position. It's a complete waste of time as they don't
represent actual development work.

~~~
JamieF1
Thanks, the feedback has been good in general when I've showed people it. My
plan was to start filtering by the current filters, and then if it works out I
can have additional filters (think of it as an "advanced filter") where you
can be really specific.

Everybody has their own preference, and I'd love a jobs board that lets you
actually search by those preferences.

